# اللهجات المشرقية: كلمات استفهامية/ أدوات الاستفهام



## Abu Fahm

اكون ممنون لو تخبروني عن كلمات إستفهامية منتشرة في اللهجات الشرقية. لقد سمعت الكلمات التالية: ايش، وش، شنو بمعنى ما وكذلك كلمات ليش لوش على وش بمعنى لمذا. لو كنت اقصد اتكلّم بالهجة العراقية اية منها من المفروض ان استخدمها؟ لو لا يوجد عندكم مانع ارجوا تخبروني عن كلمات إستفهامية موجودة في العراق، الكويت /يمكن الخليج كلها/ والسعودية و طريقة إستخدامها السليمة.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## WadiH

أظن في العراق يستخدمون:

كيف: شلون أو كيف
متى: شوقت (shwakit) أو متى
أين: وين
ما: شـ (شتريد؟ أي ماذا تريد، شيقول؟ أي ماذا يقول، إلخ)، وكذلك شنو وشنهو.

في الرياض:
كيف: وشلون أو كيف (وقديماً قد تنطق تسيف)
أين: وين
متى: متى (تنطق mita وقديماً كانت mite بالإمالة)
ماذا لوحدها: وشّو (تقابل شنو الخليجية)
ماذا أو ما متصلة: وش (وش بغيت؟ أي ماذا أردت، وش يقول؟ أي ماذا يقول ... إلخ) ... وهذه الـ"وش" هي أصل الشين العراقية التي وصفتها أعلاه


----------



## L.2

أين فين وين
ماذا ما مذا ايه ايش وش شو شنو شنهو شـ
متى ايمتى
لماذا ليه ليش وشوله (اللهجه الشاميه لشو)


----------

